# Rapid Breathing



## Mr5h (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice please? I have a 12 week old who has had intermittent fast breathing since being around 1 week old. He breathes around 80-90 at times. When asleep he breathes at a normal rate of around 40. He'd had an ECG, echo, chest X-Ray and full set of bloods, all are clear. He's a big healthy boy who is exclusively breastfed and thriving. I keep being told its 'probably' just him and he'll grow out of it. Does anyone have any similar experience please? Thanks xx oh to mention he has no blue tint to his skin and only very very minor recessions at times X


----------



## Sarahnwright (Aug 26, 2016)

My son uses to breathe rapidly like gasping and sort of flail around to show that he was happy or interested in something before he could smile or laugh. He's 5mo now and still does it occasionally. Is that similar? I see this is an oldish post. Have you learned anything else?


----------

